# Angry Andy Plus Boost pot scratchy



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 22, 2019)

Just finished my Angry Andy Plus. Is it normal that the boost pot is scratchy or all Tayda B1M pots have an issue. I also used B1Ms on Sanguine and Tyrian with no issues. Could it be the B170 mosfet(?)?


----------



## Barry (Oct 23, 2019)

Might just be oxidation, unfortunately you can't easily spray contact cleaner in those Tayda Pots, have you tried rotating it back and forth?


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 23, 2019)

Barry said:


> Might just be oxidation, unfortunately you can't easily spray contact cleaner in those Tayda Pots, have you tried rotating it back and forth?



Yes I did. I also tried changing the pot and the b170 to a 2n7000. Same issue.


----------



## Flying (Oct 23, 2019)

I'll need to look at the schematic again, but is the boost pot biasing the BS170 like the Box of Rock 1st stage? If so the crackle is normal.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 26, 2019)

The BOOST pot is in the MOSFET gate bias circuit.  It has some DC across it, therefore crackle is normal.  There's nothing wrong with your pedal.

pedjok, are you an auto mechanic?


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 26, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> pedjok, are you an auto mechanic?



I wish. Just a bored employee


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 26, 2019)

I ask because it looked like you were employing the auto mechanic troubleshooting method: keep replacing stuff until its fixed. 

The good news is your pedal ain't broke.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 26, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I ask because it looked like you were employing the auto mechanic troubleshooting method: keep replacing stuff until its fixed.
> 
> The good news is your pedal ain't broke.



Just part of the process of learning things which I enjoy.


----------



## zgrav (Oct 27, 2019)

"If it ain't broke, you'll never learn how to fix it."


----------

